# Noch einmal Kinder  und Teich...



## ingopur (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, jetzt ist es soweit, aus meinen Fassteichen wird ein Gartenteich... Was wir planen (und größtenteils bereits ausgegraben ist), wäre ein Naturteich ohne Technik, ohne Fische, mit einer angrenzenden Sumpfzone. Tiefste Punkt ist momentan 96 cm, tiefste "Pflanzenrand" etwa 30-35 cm. Oberfläche max. 10-15 qm, also klein, mehr passt in unserem Garten nicht herein...
Jetzt die Frage: wir haben 2 Kinder, 3+, und 6 Jahre. WIr haben sämtliche Foren hier und im Inet gelesen, was wir finden konnten, aber richtig schlau sind wir nicht.
Als Absicherung haben wir an soetwas gedacht, was UNTER dem Wasser liegt, entweder bei 30 cm Rand, oder bei den obersten Rand im 15 cm. Wir hatten par Ideen über die Gestaltung gefunden, aber womit können wir es machen, damit es sicher genug wird (also Gewicht aushält, aber niemand einklemmt, und nicht durchhängt) Überall lesen wir über "Baugitter", jedoch wir finden gar nichts! Im Internet nichts, in den Baumärkten auch nichts, auch bei direkten Nachfragen nichts. Wir hatten schon mal diese Absicherungszaun bei Baustellen ins Wasser zu legen als Idee bekommen, aber ehrlich gesagt, da rutschen die Kinder mindestens mit den Füßen ohne Probleme durch (mein Minimonster ist da bis Taille locker durchgekommen) , also ist nicht wirklich optimal... Habt ihr eine Idee? Was ist denn ein Baugitter und wo kann man die kaufen?
Danke euch!
Viele Grüße, Anna


----------



## blackbird (7. Juli 2014)

Hi Anna. 
Wir haben uns aus dem gleichen Grund (allerdings erst 8 Monate alte Zwillinge) kürzlich Gedanken gemacht und zäunen den Pool komplett ein (80 cm hoch, richtiger, fester Stabmattenzaun). Wir hatten nicht so früh damit gerechnet, aber die Kleine krabbelt wie 'ne Wilde durch die Gegend und da wir bei schönem Wetter sehr viel im Garten sind, wird der neue Zaun kurzfristig aufgestellt.
M.E. ist alles, was unter der Wasseroberfläche ist, eher gefährlich. Kleine Kinder können auch in wenige cm tiefem Wasser ertrinken, besonders, wenn die Hände und Arme durch das Gitter eines Zauns durch sind und keinen Halt mehr finden. 
In meinen Augen ein absolutes No-Go!
Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## pema (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Anna,
also ich würde auch (vor allen Dingen für den 3-jährigen) einen Zaun rund um den Teich machen.
Es ist ja kein Dauerzustand und wenn der Kleine (oder ist es eine Die?) schwimmen kann - und das können Kinder mit der entsprechenden Förderung schon ziemlich früh - kann der Zaun wieder weg.
petra


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo Anna

Ein wichtiges Thema!

Baustahlgitter oder Baustahlmatten ist das was du suchst. Die werden eigentlich zum Verstärken in den Beton mit eingegossen (Amierung). 

Ich hatte dies bei meinen ersten Teich mit einer entsprechend kleinen Maschenweite wenige cm über der Wasseroberfläche. Durch den "Edelrost" und die Pflanzen die hindurchgewachsen sind ( inkl. Seerosenblätter) hat man das fast nicht mehr gesehen. Leider habe ich keine Fotos davon. 

Die Konstruktion war sehr stabil, allerdings war es auch nur ein kleiner Fertigteich. 

Und wenn Ihr etwas ähnliches plant, sollte dies auch immer über dem Wasserspiegel sein, da Kinder in einer Pfütze ertrinken können! Bei 15 bis 30 cm Tiefe könnt ihr euch das eigentlich sparen und einfach eine Sumpfzone machen...

Was vorbeugend auch hilft, ist einen Hochteich zu bauen. Kinder wollen mit den Händen ins Wasser und wenn der Wasserspiegel tiefer liegt, beugen Sie sich nach vorne, bekommen Übergewicht und fallen kopfüber ins Wasser. Wenn der Teich höher liegt, knien (oder stellen) sich die Kinder davor und kommen problemlos an das Wasser. So haben das Feunde mit drei kleinen Kindern gelöst. 

Und dann sollten die Kinder möglichst schnell lernen, dass Wasser trägt - auch wenn man nicht schwimmen kann und keine Schwimmhilfe hat. Das hat unser Bademeister schon mit den ganz kleinen trainiert (vor dem Seepferdchen). Unsere Tochter (da war sie ca 3 Jahre alt) ist dann vom 1er ins Tiefe gesprungen, haben sich auf den Rücken gedreht und Seestern gemacht. Ist wohl eine Übung aus den Niederlanden, damit die Kinder bei den vielen Grachten, nicht ertrinken, wenn sie ins Wasser fallen.

Ach ja: ich glaube dass ein Zaun allein nicht wirklich hilft! Kinder wollen ans Wasser! Das zieht magisch an. Und wenn man sich auf den Zaun verlässt, steht mal aus Versehen die Tür offen und man ist nur kurz drinnen, weil das Telefon klingelt und schon ist es passiert! Von daher ist es besser von Anfang an einen abgesicherten Bereich zu schaffen, an den die Kinder immer gefahrlos an das Wasser kommen zum Spielen. Andere Bereiche kann man dann auch durch Pflanzen (Beetrosen, oder andere stachelige Pflanzen) schützen.

Und wenn Ihr ein Gitter oder Netz plant, dann auch so, dass man es anheben kann. Kinder werfen gerne Sachen ins Wasser und manches braucht man noch (z.B. Schlüssel)

Liebe Grüße, Knut


----------



## jolantha (8. Juli 2014)

Hi,
meine Kinder und Enkelkinder konnten schon mit drei Jahren schwimmen, und als Allererstes haben sie
tauchen gelernt. ( Bauchlage in der Badewanne und Kopf unter Wasser )
Das ist nämlich der häufigste Grund zu ertrinken, die Panik, sobald man untertaucht.
Bei uns im Schwimmverein wird das schon den Kleinsten beigebracht, und mein Sohn konnte 
am Anfang nur unter Wasser schwimmen .


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

gleiche Probleme hatte ich auch vor 4 Jahren. Natur(naher) Teich war gerade angelegt, da war meine Frau zum zweiten Mal schwanger. Da der Teich eine Wasserfläche von ca. 10 x 4 Meter hat, schied eine Abdeckung aus (finde ich auch nicht wirklich schön). Also sollte es ein Zaun werden, der zum geplanten natürlichen Ambiente passt. Ich habe mich damals für einen Staketenzaun aus Kastanienholz entschieden (gibt es in verschiedenen Höhen, 100 cm sollten es aber schon sein). Passt wunderbar zum Teich, verwittert und hält die Kinder zuverlässig seit vier Jahren ab. Hierzu ist zu sagen, dass sie natürlich irgendwann / irgendwie drüber steigen / klettern können. ABER: Erstens ist das auch zum nicht unwesentlichen „etwas“ Erziehungssache und zweitens sollten die Kids ohnehin NIEMALS alleine und unbeaufsichtigt im Garten sein. Egal ob Zaun, Gitter oder was auch immer. Das zum schlimmsten Fall schon ein halbes Weinfass ausreicht, müssen wir hier nicht diskutieren, denke ich. 

Meine sind jetzt 4 und 8 und dürfen immer unter Aufsicht an den Teich, auch auf den Steg. Die Große mittlerweile auch alleine, aber sie fragt trotzdem immer noch. Ich würde es wieder so machen und überlege sogar, ob ich den Zaun nicht sogar stehen lassen, wenn ich ihn wegen der Kinder nicht mehr brauche - es sieht eben einfach harmonisch aus. Bilder findet Ihr in meinem Album (hoffe ich ... - falls nicht, kann ich gerne welche mailen)


----------



## Tinky (8. Juli 2014)

Egal ob Gitter, Zaun oder sonstwelche Baumaßnahmen zum Schutz...stellt Euch drauf ein die Kinder NIE unbeaufsichtigt in den Garten zu lassen.
JA das IST eine Herausforderung aber im Grunde die einzig sichere Variante. Wir haben den Zaun um unseren Teich nach einem Sommer wieder entfernt, da wir trotz Zaun das Kind immer im Auge behalten haben und der daher "überflüssig" war. Selbst heute - unser kleiner ist 4,5 Jahre alt - lasse ich ihn kaum aus den Augen wenn er am Teich ist. Wir wollen diesen Sommer noch einen Schwimmkurs machen damit man mal ruhigen Gewissens das Kind an den Teich lassen kann. Kleinkinder ertrinken auch in 10cm wenn es schlecht läuft. Die halten einfach aus Reflex die Luft an wenn Sie unter Wasser sind und rühren sich nichtmal dabei. Das ist auch das gefährliche...man bekommt es u.U. nicht mit selbst wenn man 20 m davon entfernt steht. Lasst das Kind einfach nicht alleine...auch wenn es an der Tür klingelt oder die Nachbarn am Gartenzaun ein Schwätzchen machen wollen.
Gruss Bastian


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (8. Juli 2014)

Guter Vorsatz: lasse kleine Kinder NIE alleine! 
Und ich habe größte Hochachtung, wer dass wirklich zu 100% hinkriegt!

Die Wirklichkeit ist nach meiner Erfahrung meistens anders...

Unsere Tochter ist jetzt schon 13 und zurückblickend hat es doch die eine oder andere Situation gegeben, die dann doch anders gekommen ist und man im Nachhinein denkt - das hätte auch schief gehen können...
Und vermutlich wird uns dies trotz aller Vorsätze auch Zukünftig noch passieren (es wird nicht alles einfacher, wenn die Kinder älter werden), obwohl sie ein "behütetes Einzelkind" ist.

Eine gute Absicherung von Gefahren ist wichtig, aber genauso wichtig ist das "Training" mit potentiell gefährlichen Situationen umzugehen.

Einfaches Beispiel: Treppenstufen! Kann man durch ein Gitter verhindern, dass die Kinder in die Nähe kommen. Aber dann wissen die Kinder auch nicht damit umzugehen.
Wir haben unser Kind auch nicht im "Treppenhaus" krabbeln lassen, aber z.B. an der Stufe vom Wohnzimmer in den Garten geübt, dass sie sich umdrehen und Rückwärts krabbeln muss. Dass ging dann ganz automatisch. Eine kleine Freundin ist kopfüber die Stufe runter, da Sie keine Stufen kannte - keine Chance das zu verhindern, obwohl man daneben stand! Nichts weiter passiert, aber es hätte ja auch ein Treppenhaus sein können...

Und so ist es auch mit Wasser. Ein Kind, das nur mit Schwimmflügeln ins Wasser geht, ist geschockt, wenn es das erste mal ohne ins Wasser springt und untergeht. 
Es fehlt die Erfahrung.

Daher ist es nach meiner Meinung wichtig, den Kindern unter Aufsicht und in einer kontrollierten Umgebung die Möglichkeit zu geben, Erfahrungen zu sammeln, damit dann die "Schreckmomente" hoffentlich ohne Folgen bleiben.

Also Teichsicherung: Wichtig! 
Aber kindgerechten, sicheren Zugang ermöglichen und die Kinder so früh wie möglich mit dem Wasser vertraut machen ist genauso wichtig!

Ansonsten habe ich meinen großen Teich auch jetzt erst gebaut, da alle Kinder im Freundeskreis richtig gut schwimmen können...

Und alle Kinder lieben den Teich  
  

Viele Grüße, Knut


----------



## Tinky (8. Juli 2014)

@Knut

ist richtig - gute Vorsätze kann man haben aber nicht immer halten und umsetzen.
Ich würde dennoch versuchen IMMER Kleinkinder im Blickfeld zu haben speziell wenn es um einen Teich im Garten geht.
Man kann die Kleinen nicht vor allen Gefahren schützen das ist klar - ob im Strassenverkehr oder auch beim simplen Treppensteigen.
Aber Wasser zieht die Kleinen magisch an und wenn es 100x "gut geht" kann es sein, dass beim 101. Mal irgendetwas anders ist und sie reinpurzeln.
Speziell im Alter bis 4-5 Jahre sind sie doch recht tapsig und können nicht alle Situationen so gut einschätzen wie später vielleicht.


----------



## ingopur (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, Danke für die super Ideen und Anregungen! 

ich  hatte den letzten paar Tagen kein Inet... Ich sehe schon, es läuft in der Richtung der ÜBer-Wasser-Installationen aus... Hauptsache Kinder sind in Sicherheit. Aber wenn ich jetzt meinem Schatz sagen würde, er soll jetzt den 1Meter Gruben zschütten und dann einen Hochteich draus machen, würden wir den ersten Opfer haben  Den zweiten Zaun Option haben übrigens die Kiddies gestern praktisch erledigt, sie können Zäune bis 1,5 Meter mit wenig Mühe erklettern.... Viele Grüße, Anna


----------



## Enny (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo Anna,
also ich persönlich würde einfach noch 2-3 Jahre warten. Wenn der Teich schon vor den Kindern vorhanden ist, ist es sicherlich etwas anderes. Aber möchtest du wirklich immer so aufpassen? Und die Kinder immer mit ins Haus nehmen nur weil man mal aufs Klo muss, Kaffee braucht, es klingelt...
Bei Besucherkindern weiß man auch nicht immer was die so machen.
Neue Teiche sehen ja eh schon leicht künstlich aus und dann noch mit Gitter drüber, also meins wäre es nicht so.
Die Zeit rast eh.( besonders mit Kindern)
Liebe Grüße
Enny 
(Mama von zwei Kindern mit vielen Freunden)


----------



## krallowa (11. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte meinen ersten Teich auch schon einige Jahre bevor das Kind kam.
Wir standen auch vor der Frage: Wie schütze ich das Kind vor dem Teich und den Gefahren.
1. Früh schwimmen lernen.
2. Immer mit dem Kind im Garten sein.
3. Erziehung an die Gegebenheiten anpassen.

Wir haben keinen Zaun oder sonstiges am Teich angebracht.
Es waren immer Kinder im Garten, vom Nachbarn, von Freunden und Verwandten und zwar immer mit einem oder mehreren Erwachsenen.
Der Garten war ringsherum abgezäunt und das reicht meiner Auffassung nach.
Jetzt kommt mir bitte keiner mit dem Spruch: Wenn Kinder in den Garten gehen und dann ertrinken.
Kinder die unerlaubt in den Garten gehen, laufen auch allein auf die Straße oder springen in den öffentlichen Ententeich.
Das sind Kinder die einfach keine Erziehung genossen haben und dagegen kann sich niemand schützen.
Viele Kinder sind mit unserem Teich groß geworden, kein einziges ist jemals in den Teich gefallen.
Man sollte immer daran denken das Kinder Erfahrungen sammeln müssen und dann lieber zu Hause unter den Augen der Eltern.
Ein Teich der mit Gittern abgedeckt ist suggeriert einem Kind das jedes Gewässer so geschützt ist und daher keine Gefahr davon ausgeht.
Kinder müssen auch Gefahren erkennen lernen und den Umgang damit.
Die Welt ist keine rosa Lutschpastille.
Nun haut drauf, aber das ist meine Ansicht und über die Jahre bestätigt.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (11. Juli 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt mir bitte keiner mit dem Spruch: Wenn Kinder in den Garten gehen und dann ertrinken.
> Kinder die unerlaubt in den Garten gehen, laufen auch allein auf die Straße oder springen in den öffentlichen Ententeich.
> Das sind Kinder die einfach keine Erziehung genossen haben und dagegen kann sich niemand schützen.
> Viele Kinder sind mit unserem Teich groß geworden, kein einziges ist jemals in den Teich gefallen.
> ...



Sehr gut, sehe ich ganz genauso.


----------



## DbSam (11. Juli 2014)

Vorweg, falls hier einer auf falsche Gedanken kommt:
Unfälle sind schlimm und können viel Leid bei allen (auch bei irgendwie) beteiligten Personen hervor rufen.
Wenn man Unfälle verhindern kann, dann sollte man das tun.

Zum Thema:
Ich sehe das trotzdem insgesamt genauso wie Krallowa und Rainer. Man kann nicht alles in Watte einpacken und man sollte es auch nicht tun. (Das Leben ist gefährlich und endet immer mit dem Tod.)
Wichtig ist, seine Kinder auf das Leben vorzubereiten. Auf das Leben mit all seinen Gefahren, Verboten und, viel wichtiger, was das Leben alles so bieten kann. Was man alles unternehmen kann und was es alles gibt. Dabei kann man die Kinder spielerisch über möglich Gefahren und Schutz vor diesen aufklären. 
Also baue ich meinen Teich genau dann, wenn ich Lust darauf und Geld dafür habe. - Teichbaukenntnisse mal voraus gesetzt...


Aber:
Unfälle können immer passieren. Genau ab dem Zeitpunkt, wenn man aus dem Bett steigt und auch schon davor...
Und wenn etwas passiert ist, dann wird ein 'Schuldiger' gesucht, der direkt oder indirekt für den Unfall verantwortlich gemacht wird.
Wenn es dann der Teichbesitzer ist und es ein 'schlimmer Unfall' war, dann muss dieser haften. Dann kann das zweite Leben 'kaputt' sein.
Also ist das Wichtigste eigentlich (wie immer, auch in einem Haushalt/Garten ohne eigene Kinder):

Wie ist man für den Fall eines, wie auch immer gearteten, Unfalls versichert? 

Hat man alles sinnvoll mögliche getan, bzw. sind alle nötigen Schutzvorkehrungen zur rechtlichen Absicherung (auch für den Fall der persönlichen Abwesenheit) getroffen, damit die Versicherung auch zahlt? (Das man dabei auch das eigene Gewissen etwas beruhigt, das ist ein wichtiger Nebeneffekt.)
Möchte/kann man sich zumuten, den Teich bei der Erziehung der Kinder einzubeziehen? Sei es bei der Aufsichtspflicht und auch generell (siehe die ersten Punkte bei Krallowa)
etc.
Also auch aus eigenem Interesse sollte man ein paar Überlegungen anstellen und Entscheidungen treffen müssen.
Den Rest, den regelt dann das Leben mit all seinen glücklichen und unglücklichen 'Fügungen'...


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Das hier noch ein paar Nuancen dazwischen liegen ist mir bewusst.
Ich kann hier aber keinen Roman schreiben, weil das dann keiner mehr lesen möchte, geschweige denn versteht.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (11. Juli 2014)

Verantwortung setze ich einfach mal als selbstverständlich voraus. Letztendlich muss und soll es aber doch jeder für sich und seine Kinder entscheiden. Beispielsweise auch, ob er seine Kinder in einen staatlichen, privaten oder Waldorf-Kindergarten (bzw. Schule) schickt. Auch hierzu wird es zahlreiche kontroverse Meinungen und Einstellungen geben. Was der oder die macht, muss ich noch lange nicht gut heißen und umgekehrt. Insgesamt kann ich mich dem Statement von Carsten nur anschließen. Und noch etwas: ich kenne nicht nur ein Kind, dass von der Schaukel gefallen ist und sich den Arm gebrochen hat. Deshalb werden sie trotzdem weiter schaukeln (dürfen) ...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Juli 2014)

Meine Frage ist, wie geht das mit dem Sehstern.
Ich bin mit meiner Tochter gerad am schwimmmen üben... Kind auf den Rücken Arme und Beine auseinander und es schwimmt?

Carsten hat es sehr schön geschrieben.
Ich empfinde unsere. Kinder stellenweise überbehütet.

Als ich klein war lief es so ab: Tür auf Kind raus und zum Abendessen wurde ich irgendwo eingesammelt.
Heute sind kaum noch Kinder draußen,  weil alles zu gefährlich.


----------



## blackbird (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Prinzipiell vertrete ich gern die These, dass man von vielem einfach die Sicherheitshinweise entfernen sollte, dann lösen sich eine Menge Probleme von ganz allein - perspektivisch gesehen... (Siehe Darwin-Award, Darwin-Preis)

Unseren Zaun haben wir gestern aufgestellt und sind recht sicher, dass diese zusätzliche Hürde verhindert, dass die Kids ohne Probleme ans Wasser gelangen. Sicher ist ein flacher Zaun keine unüberwindbare Hürde, aber so kann man auch mal eine Sekunde die Augen woanders hin richten. 
Das hat nichts mit Überbehütung zu tun, sondern einfach damit, dass ich weiß, dass unglückliche Fügungen und Wasser im Garten in Verbindung mit kleinen Kindern zum Teil recht blöde ausgehen können...

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. Juli 2014)

Da hast Du wohl Recht Tim. 
Ist das Kind ersteinmal in den Brunnen gefallen nützt auch kein "hätte ich mal lieber"...


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (14. Juli 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist, wie geht das mit dem Sehstern.
> Ich bin mit meiner Tochter gerad am schwimmmen üben... Kind auf den Rücken Arme und Beine auseinander und es schwimmt?.


Ja, genau so. Wichtig ist, dass der Kopf im Wasser bleibt und nur das Gesicht raus schaut. (Auch wenn mal eine kleine Welle kommt) Wenn der Kopf gehoben wird, gibt es einen runden Rücken und der Po sackt ab = kein Auftrieb. Das hat unser Bademeister mit den kleinen auch beim Schwimmen geübt - also nicht festhalten, sondern Seestern machen, wenn sie nicht mehr konnten. Hat super funktioniert!

Gruß Knut


----------



## Brittami (14. Juli 2014)

DbSam schrieb:


> ...Also ist das Wichtigste eigentlich (wie immer, *auch in einem Haushalt/Garten ohne eigene Kinder*):
> 
> Wie ist man für den Fall eines, wie auch immer gearteten, Unfalls versichert?
> 
> ...


 
DAS ist interessant, und ich habe mich folgendes schon länger gefragt:
Haben alle, die einen Teich haben (mit - oder auch gerade ohne - eigene Kinder) ihren Garten komplett "dicht" eingezäunt? Oder zumindest den Teich? Was ist, wenn Nachbars Kinder sich in unseren Garten "verirren"?
Wir wohnen recht ländlich und haben unseren Garten nicht "abgeriegelt", man kommt also ohne Probleme hinein.
Hier hat fast jeder der Nachbarn einen Teich UND direkt gegenüber ist ein grosser Kiesteich. Ohne Zaun.
Müsste ich unseren Teich jetzt theoretisch zuschütten?

LG
Britta


----------



## krallowa (14. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Britta,
du musst den Teich nicht zuschütten aber zumindest den Garten so absichern das ein Betreten ohne weiteres nicht möglich ist.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Brittami (14. Juli 2014)

Dachte ich mir fast. Schwierig...... 1500 m², die zum Teil an Felder grenzen, hier läuft nur ein Draht zwischen Bäumen und Büschen entlang, quasi als "Sichtgrenze". Kann man theoretisch durchkrabbeln.
Vorne haben wir einen sog. "Bonanzazaun", also Pfeiler mit zwei Brettern oben und unten. Gartenpforte gibbet nich, Tor zur Einfahr auch nicht. Das müsste dann ja auch alles abgeschlossen sein, wenn ich das richtig verstehe?
Also doch zuschütten.....

LG
Britta


----------



## DbSam (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo Britta,

frage bitte am Besten Deinen Versicherungsfachmann. Er sollte Deinen Vertrag und Deine Gegebenheiten vor Ort kennen und kann in seiner Rechtsabteilung Rückfrage halten.
Suche mal nach §123 StGB, da findest Du einige (darunter auch Gummi-)Definitionen. Man findet auch Urteile in denen steht, dass die Befriedung erkennbar, aber nicht unbedingt lückenlos sein muss. Es reicht teilweise auch auch Kette, Absperrband o.ä. aus.
Wenn also Dein Grundstück als Grundstück erkennbar ist, dann sollten/könnten/dürften Deine Absperrungen ausreichen.
Ansonsten: Kleinkinder kommen nicht allein in das Grundstück gekrabbelt und die spielenden Kinder kennen die Bedeutung und Einfriedung eines 'fremden Grundstückes', wissen also im Regelfall was sie tun...
Also: Im Regelfall sollte ein als Einfriedung erkennbares 'Bauwerk' als 'Schutz' ausreichen... Aber wie oben geschrieben, frage dazu bitte Deine Versicherung und deren Rechtsabteilung! Und das Ergebnis kannst Du Dir auch schriftlich geben lassen. Oder 'solltest'.


Für die eigenen Kinder am Beispiel Tim:
Ich weiß nicht, ob Tims Garten generell komplett eingezäunt ist. Aber der niedrige Zaun den Tim um seinen Teich gebaut hat, der schützt hauptsächlich seine Kinder und deren 'aufsichtspflichtigen Personen'. Wie auch Tim weiter oben geschrieben hat( https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/noch-einmal-kinder-und-teich.42603/reply?quote=468995 ).
Es erleichtert eben einfach auch die 'Aufpasserei', gerade da ein Teil von Tims Teichanlage scharfe Übergänge von Wiese zu Wasser besitzt.
Wenn der Teich komplett umbaut ist (mit Steinen und Pflanzen, Moorbeet oder wie auch immer) und die Wasserfläche nicht ohne weiteres erreichbar ist, dann kann man solch einen Zaun evtl. auch weglassen...


Die vielen verschiedenen Möglichkeiten kann man aus der Ferne nicht alle erkennen/Beschreiben. Und: Ich bin kein Jurist.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## blackbird (14. Juli 2014)

Hi zusammen. 



DbSam schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob Tims Garten generell komplett eingezäunt ist.


Unser Grundstück ist komplett eingezäunt und verschlossen. Von daher haben wir vorher schon für die Sicherheit fremder Kinder Sorge getragen, da es die
Verkehrssicherungspflicht gibt. 
Genau, die scharfen Übergänge sind eine 4 mm starke Edelstahlkante zw. Rasen und Wasser, welche beide etwa auf dem gleichen Niveau liegen. 
Das ist für kleine Kinder nicht wirklich eine gut erkennbare Grenze. 

Zusätzlich zum Zaun haben wir auch unsere Treppe im Haus oben mit einer Kindersicherung versehen. Ich möchte einfach nicht ausprobieren, in welchem Zustand einer der Zwerge unten ankommt, wenn's oben an Halt fehlt... 

Unsere Fenster im OG sind komplett bodentief und wir haben keine franz. Gitter von außen dran. Um das abzusichern ist baurechtlich eine spezielle Verglasung vorgeschrieben gewesen und zusätzlich ein Schloss, mit welchem man ein Öffnen der Fenster verhindern kann, so dass sie im abgeschlossenen Zustand nur kippbar sind. 

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Juli 2014)

Hi Tim, unsere Eltern haben so tiefgründig nicht nachgedacht. Die Überlebenschancen waren trotzdem recht gut... 
ist irgendwie ein Riesenproblem, welches ich auch mit mir rumtrage.


----------



## blackbird (14. Juli 2014)

Hi Thomas,
dann ab auf's Motorrad und ohne Helm auf die Autobahn mal austesten, wie schnell die Maschine ist. Die Überlebenschance dabei ist auch recht hoch... Trotzdem nur eingeschränkt schlau, so etwas zu machen... 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Juli 2014)

Manchmal glaube ich, das wir recht BILD gesteuert sind.
Ein Kind ertrinkt. Wenn es keine neuen Themen gibt ertrinkt es halt nochmal... unterm Strich ist das eine Kind 60 mal ertrunken, was natürlich Handlungsbedarf hervorruft und wir für alles Zäune brauchen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Juli 2014)

Tim, so meinte ich es nicht. Ich zerbreche mir sehr den Kopf über meine Tochter verbunden mit Angst, dass ihr was psssieren könnte.  
Das wäre dass aller aller Schrecklichste was mir passieren könnte.


----------



## DbSam (14. Juli 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Die Überlebenschancen waren trotzdem recht gut...
> ist irgendwie ein Riesenproblem, welches ich auch mit mir rumtrage.


Der Thomas: Ja, er lebt noch, er lebt noch, stirbt nicht...  





blackbird schrieb:


> Das ist für kleine Kinder nicht wirklich eine gut erkennbare Grenze.


Erkennbar schon, aber die könnten und würden bis ganz an das Wasser heran gehen und da genügt halt schon ein kleiner Wackler beim Bücken, oder was auch immer... Ist vollkommen OK, Dein Zaun.

Aber wie immer: Neben der eigentlich Teich(-rand-)gestaltung ist auch das ganze Umfeld mit entscheidend. Wenn auf dem Dorf in jedem Hof ein Teich, Pfütze, Tümpel oder was auch immer existiert, dann muss man sicherlich nicht alles einzäunen, wenn eine Befriedung vorhanden ist. Was ist mit Teichen im öffentlichen Bereich? Sind die alle eingezäunt? Nein, warum nicht?
Also sollte man die Kirche im Dorf lassen und von Fall zu Fall entscheiden und mit dem 'Versicherungsfritze' reden, wenn man sich unsicher ist. Wenn der es nicht genau weiß, dann muss er sich bei der Rechtsabteilung kundig machen. Das habe ich aber schon geschrieben, fällt mir gerade ein. 


Insgesamt: Schwieriges Thema (Genauso schwierig wie 'Filter die ganze Nacht ausschalten' - Da gibt es bei 10 Leuten mindestens 12 komplett unterschiedliche Meinungen und Ansichten und so gut wie keine kann man als komplett falsch abwürgen...)

Gruß Carsten

Edit: Link eingefügt um den Zusammenhang besser erkennbar zu machen, da einige Beiträge zwischenzeitlich hinzu gekommen sind.


----------



## DbSam (14. Juli 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> , was natürlich Handlungsbedarf hervorruft und wir für alles Zäune brauchen.


Kann man so sehen, muss man aber nicht. Machen aber viele...
Viel schlimmer finde ich das von Dir beschriebene beim 'Flateratesaufen' u.ä.. Ein Blödmann säuft sich ins Koma und für 80 Mill. Leute wird es verboten...

Wir schweifen ab, das ist ein anderes Thema...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## lotta (14. Juli 2014)

Oh Thomas, 
leider sind das keine "BILD Geschichten".

Das Ertrinken geht lautlos von statten, drum ist's ja so gefährlich!
Und das Resaultat, 
egal ob vollendet ... oder "nur"eine Weile im Wasser gelegen, ist wahrlich nicht schön.
Da ist  es schon sehr sinnvoll, Vorsorge zu treffen.
Bine


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Juli 2014)

Liebe Lotta, frag nicht was ich fürn Sch... gemacht hab. Ich bin mit ner alten Badewanne übern See gereist. Sicher wäre ich lautlos untergekluckert. Hat aber Spass gemacht.


----------



## lotta (14. Juli 2014)

Thomas,
das ist vielleicht was Anderes...
Aber ich kenne leider Ertrinkungsfälle... 

Vermeiden, was vermeidbar ist.... finde ich schon wichtig.

Bine


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Juli 2014)

Liebe Bine, dass mein ich ja, ich war ein schlimmer Bub und hab dss überlebt. Ich bin heut nicht viel besser und werds auch überleben. 
Es ist schlimm um jedes ertrunkrne Kind. Unsere Teiche sind nicgt schuld.


----------



## DbSam (14. Juli 2014)

Hi Bine,

jetzt weiß ich gar nicht, wie ich am Besten auf Deinen Post antworte... Vor allem, weil ich nicht weiß, ob Du persönlich betroffen bist.

Versuch einer Antwort:
Ja, ich gebe Dir vollkommen Recht und kann Dich verstehen.
Und:
Ich habe das weiter oben schon geschrieben: Solche Tragödien sind sehr schmerzhaft für alle irgendwie Beteiligten.
Man kann aber nicht das ganze Leben absichern, es kann immer irgendwie irgend etwas passieren. Man muss immer 'sinnvoll mögliche' Vorkehrungen treffen, alles geht nicht.
Im Bezug zum Teich: Einen Hochteich muss man ab einer gewissen Höhe nicht mit einem Zaun versehen. Wirklich nicht. Es könnte aber bei kletternden kleinen Personen trotzdem zu einem Unfall kommen. Und nun? 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## lotta (14. Juli 2014)

Ist schon ok Carsten,
ich bin nur peripher betroffen.
Und wollte mit meinen Worten,
nur auf die etwas lasche Umgangsform von Thomas eingehen-> (BILD Geschichten).


> Manchmal glaube ich, das wir recht BILD gesteuert sind.
> Ein Kind ertrinkt. Wenn es keine neuen Themen gibt ertrinkt es halt nochmal... unterm Strich ist das eine Kind 60 mal ertrunken, was natürlich Handlungsbedarf hervorruft und wir für alles Zäune brauchen.


Ich denke auch, eine gute Mischform aus Vorsorge, Versicherung und Erziehung,
sollte reichen.
Aber das Thema ist m. M. nach trotzdem ernst zu nehmen.
Bine


----------



## DbSam (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo Bine,




lotta schrieb:


> Aber das Thema ist m. M. nach trotzdem ernst zu nehmen.


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte 4 Kinder im Ga
rten (freunde meiner Tochter...) es ist kein Kind aufopferungsvoll in den Teich gesprungen. Sie standen um den Teich h erum und  haben gewartet bis Papa den Ball aus dem Teich oder vom Nachbarn  holt...


----------



## lotta (14. Juli 2014)

Ach Thomas, 
du Unverbesserlicher, 
du willst es einfach nicht verstehen



ohne Worte


----------



## DbSam (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo Thomas, so ist das doch auch von den 'Aufpassern' gewünscht...
Was ist aber, wenn ein Kind während des Spielens beim Springen nach dem Ball in den Teich fällt? Wenn man das so liest, dann sollte es eigentlich schon schwimmen können. Es könnte aber auch mit dem Kopf auf einen Stein, oder...
Siehe auch all die vielen und teils idiotischen 'Fails' auf Youtube...

Ansonsten reden wir hier von Unfällen und/oder wie vermeide ich, das ein krabbelndes Kind in den Teich fallen könnte, weil der Aufpasser 'beim Schneuzen mal nicht hingeschaut hat'....


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Juli 2014)

Es  ist ein ganz schweres Thema. Zum einen  Freiheit  fürs Kind oder Gitter an alles gefährliche. 
Ich suche selbst nach einet Antwort die ich vertreten kann.


----------



## blackbird (15. Juli 2014)

Hi Thomas,

ich halte es nicht für ein wirklich schweres Thema. An sich ist es ganz einfach. 

Für die beratungsresistenten unter uns:
Ein Link von der BZgA zum Thema:
http://www.kindergesundheit-info.de/themen/sicher-aufwachsen/entwicklungsaspekte/unfallschwerpunkte/

Dort kann man lesen, dass Ertrinken im Gartenteich mit zu den häufigsten Unfallarten für Kinder im Alter bis ca. 4 Jahre zählt. 
Was für mich ganz klar macht, dass man dieses Gefahrenpotential soweit es geht, verringern sollte - ohne die Kinder in Watte zu packen.

Sorry, Thomas, ich verstehe Dein Rumgeeiere nicht - noch nichtmal ansatzweise. 

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Tim, ich meinte nicht "lasst Eure Kinder ertrinken" ich meinte mehr Kinder müssen nicht vor allen Risiken geschützt werden.

Als ich Kind war waren die Höfe voll mit Kindern. Heute sitzen die Kinder am Fernseher und dann wird vorsichtig mal spielen gegangen. Ich sehe kaum noch Kinder draussen außer Mama oder Papa führt sie vorsichtig zum Sandkasten.

Liebe


----------



## blackbird (15. Juli 2014)

Hi Thomas, 
die Tatsache, dass die Kinder heute zu einem größeren Teil vor dem Fernseher sitzen, ist m.M.n. aber anderen Umständen geschuldet, auf die ich hier besser nicht eingehe. 
Hier ging es ja eher um die Sicherheitsfragen. Keiner will Kinder vor allen Risiken schützen, aber Deine Äußerungen vorher kamen mir so vor, als ob Du nicht nachvollziehen kannst, dass manche Eltern gewisse Risiken gern ausschließen möchten. 
Ich hab nicht das Empfinden, dass Kinder nur in Begleitung raus dürfen. Hier seh ich sehr häufig kleinere und größere Horden junger Kinder auf dem Fahrrad oder im Park, auf den Spiel- und Fußballplätzen. 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Tim, ich denke wir meinen dass Selbe. Zum einen Risiken ausschließen und zum anderen Risiken zulassen. 
Ich würd meine Tochter auch gern einer Horde anschließen.  Es gibt bei uns aber keine Horden mehr. Ich denk es unterscheidet sich stark zwischen ländlichem Aufzuchtgebiet (Hordenbildung) und städtischen (Kinder vor der Klotze weil alles zu gefährlich.)


----------



## blackbird (15. Juli 2014)

Hi Thomas,
ich wohn' in der Stadt - meine Eindrücke kommen aus meinem aktuellen Wohnumfeld 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Juli 2014)

Das ist wirklich interresant. 
Ich habe nach der Trennung meinen Kleingarten hier in Bitter feld sagt nix, es hätte mich nicht schlimmer treffen können. Bin sogar gleich einstimmig in den Vorstand gewählt worden... 
Ich lade mir die Kinder ein, damit das eine ordentliche Horde wird. 

Bei mir zu Hause wohnen einige Kinder, die aber nicht drausen zu sehen sind. 
Bei Oma in Leipzig sind wir alleine auf dem schön Kindgerechten Hof. 
Das ist meine Wahrnehmung.  Schön wenns auch anders geht.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Juli 2014)

... stimmt so nicht, gelegentlich kommt ein Hundebesitzer vorbei, der sein Schätzchen für grosse und kleine Geschäfte in den Sandkasten schickt.


----------



## lotta (15. Juli 2014)

Um nochmal auf das Thema Ertrinken
und Risiken am Gartenteich zu kommen,
fand ich auch etwas Interessantes, zum Lesen
http://www.dlrg.de/fileadmin/user_upload/DLRG.de/BAGEH/VortragTh_ner.pdf
Bine


----------

